# Synergy Fabricators Work in Progress



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget we offer a complete rigging department and parts!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

How much to make one of these http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/cooler-leanpost-rack-pics-93548/ about 12"-15" tall?


----------

